# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox تم حلّه حل مشكلة system error nokia 500

## lsanlmakhfi

السلام عليكم اخواني بعد عدة تجارب بعمل فرمات للجهاز وعمل set factory على البوكس  
لم تنج العملية الا بعمل تفليش للجهاز كليا وبكابل usb  
الحمد لله نجحة العملية واشتغل الهاتف وبه اللغة العربية لمن يريد العربية   
وترتيب الصحيح للفلاشة لم لم يعرف كيف يرتب الفلاشة  
الصور توضح كل شئ ما عليك الى شحن الهاتف جيدا  ثم شغله بعد ذالك قم بعمل ترتيب فلاشة        
تحميل اخر اصدار للفلاشة المستعملة   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## eyadfree

ياحبيب انا بنصحك احذف الموضوع مو حلوة بحقك تعمل شرح وسريال طاير

----------


## نوارمحمد

شكرا لجهودكم اخوان

----------

